# Slingshot needed



## rfittsy (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi I am fairly new to slingshots and would think it would be great to get into. Only problem is that I dont have one. No stores in the town I live sell them and i am not old enough to buy online. If anyone would like to send me that you dont like ect. it would be *very *much appreciated. thank you...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope this link will help


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a good link, the fact of the matter is all you really need to make a functional slingshot is a forked stick, a pocket knife, some rubber and a piece of leather. 
Now I have a feeling that's not what you want to hear, and no offense to you but there have been a number of times on the forum where people have come on asking for free-bees and when they get them they are never heard from again, that tends to sour people on those types of requests. Also have you checked with your parents? There is a certain amount of responsibility that comes with giving a minor a slingshot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your from australia, your better off making your own. im with harpersgrace,

asking for a freebie as a noob to the forum is a major no-no! it should come

with a punishment. anyways, make your own and since your young, you better

read up on your local laws and australias laws regarding slingshots, theres a

reason why you cant seem to find slingshots in your area, even us from outside

of australia know the answer. here, read up-

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13885-current-status-of-customs-laws-regarding-slingshot-imports/?p=152684


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

So since October 2012 you still have no slingshot... Hmmm :iono:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18888-dankung-toucan-or-flippinout-maxim-champ/#entry223261


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

NoobShooter said:


> So since October 2012 you still have no slingshot... Hmmm :iono:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18888-dankung-toucan-or-flippinout-maxim-champ/#entry223261


looks like you caught a troll


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

I had the same problem about a year ago. I think it would be best for you to make your own frame, and cut some theraband gold bandsets for your fork. Double bands on each side is perfect ofr hunting, and single bands is good for target practice. Hope I've helped


----------

